# Purchased apps not in Kindle cloud



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Apps I bought at Amazon are not in the cloud on my kindle fire hd. it says i should  click on the apps I want to download and install, but they aren't in there. I am set up for 1-click. yesterday i bought apps right from the device and that worked, but the new apps from amazon via web are absent. How can i get them into the device cloud? There is no download button in the DM like there is for eBooks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes purchased apps don't show up in the app library until you've done a manual sync or sometimes restart the device.  I had this problem on the original Fire, too.

To do a sync, swipe from the top down to access the settings menu and then tap "sync."

Betsy


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

yes, sync did it. thank you so much!


----------

